# Australia - South Australia - Flinders Ranges



## vonnagy (Mar 18, 2004)

*Australia - South Australia - Flinders Ranges*

*Whats There:*
Either a whole lotta nuthin or whole world of surprises - for me its a bit of both. The Flinders ranges are in a very remote part of South Australia. Very few folks will wander there, but those hardy souls that do will love it. Be SURE to make your car road worthy, take extra fuel, water and emergency supplies and if possible notify the authorities where you are going. It is a huge freakin country...and ye are but a mere speck in its eye. The surprises can be endless, especially in the wildlife arena - wild camels, wombats, 7 foot kangaroos, wedgetail eagles, 7 foot emus, various poisonous snakes and other wholesome critter are dispersed throughout the park. The worlds large cattle ranch approxmately the size of Holland, is just north of it and the cattle station is a MUST SEE. Mad Max II was filmed on the Eyre Highway, the old traintracks still stand in some areas. Also aboriginal caves are located here. Time has truly stood still. I only have a few shots scanned, but if I go back.. i'll spend more time with a better camera. I believe you are allowed to pitch a tent area anywhere here, I slepted in my car cause I was too chicken. For those confort minded there is a hotel at Wilpena Pound.

*Getting There:*
Car, preferably 4x4 by far, but my car somehow pushed thru the desert here. Here is a detailed map from Port Augusta:
http://www.flindersrangescouncil.sa.gov.au/tourism/Maps/mapflrng.htm

*Pictures:*
sorry these photos are all I have scanned at the moment 










*notes:*
This ain't for wimps. Most Aussies themselves will tell ya you are bonkers for going here. But seriously worthwhile, there is soo much to photograph here, you won't want to leave. Must be able to endure high (45+ C temp) temperatures.


----------

